# Boston butt to inject or not inject



## allstar898 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey guys, I have done about 5 small 3-4 pound boston butts and have had great sucsess injecting with a butter, apple juice and brown sugar mixture.  I am going to try an 8.5 pounder tomorrow and saw people saying that if you inject on a big one you have to get the temp up really fast just wondering why and weather I should maybe just let this one be rub only.  Also does anyone ever do the whole cook with wood?  I have been using a starter of lump and then mostly just wood after that for the entire cook.  All input will be helpful

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## themule69 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bruce

If you inject you are pushing what ever is on the outside to the inside. You then need to get it above 140° in 4 hours. If you want to inject I would cut it in half. It will cook faster. You will have more bark and your out of the danger zone faster.













.02 cents.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 24, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef willie (Sep 8, 2013)

yep, what he said X2


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 8, 2013)

What the Gentlemen said is true...But...A few minute soak in Salt water, 1/2C Salt in 2Qt water, followed by a good rinse and there is little to worry about. Most bacteria will be eliminated and the few " Rambo Bugs " will not be happy with the Acidity of the Apple Juice (similar Ph as Oranges). If you are still worried, add a couple Tablespoons of Apple Cider Vinegar and 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of Salt to the injection. It will add great flavor and baring a catastrophic Smoker failure you will have Zero to worry about...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 8, 2013)

And....I never inject. Tried it once....not again on butts. My 2 cents.

Kat


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 8, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> And....I never inject. Tried it once....not again on butts. My 2 cents.
> 
> Kat


OH YEAH!!! And why not!?!...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 8, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> And....I never inject. Tried it once....not again on butts. My 2 cents.
> 
> Kat


OH YEAH!!! And why not!?!...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 9, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > And....I never inject. Tried it once....not again on butts. My 2 cents.
> ...


It could have been the liquid that I used....didn't care for the taste and compared to the other butt I was smoking and I didn't inject....the folks that tasted it...like the plain one better.  So why go thru the extra work.  The non-injected butt was just a juicy and tender with out it.

Now...with that being said...I do inject Briskets.

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 9, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> What the Gentlemen said is true...But...*A few minute soak in Salt water, 1/2C Salt in 2Qt water, followed by a good rinse* and there is little to worry about. Most bacteria will be eliminated and the few " Rambo Bugs " will not be happy with the Acidity of the Apple Juice (similar Ph as Oranges). If you are still worried, add a couple Tablespoons of Apple Cider Vinegar and 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of Salt to the injection. It will add great flavor and baring a catastrophic Smoker failure you will have Zero to worry about...JJ



JJ, are you saying to do this before or after the injection?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 9, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> JJ, are you saying to do this before or after the injection?


Dave I do the quick Brine soak and wash before injecting. It's one of those extra precaution things. Like washing the bag of Triple Washed Spinach from the store...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks JJ! That's what I thought just wanted to be sure. I will keep this in mind and practice for when I do inject things. Feels better knowing there is a safer way to do it!


----------

